# Stardust (2007)



## sanityassassin (Apr 25, 2006)

Has anyone heard anything about Stardust movie there was a piece in todays paper about filming of the film on the island of skye and staring Robert DeNero and Michelle Pfeiffer. Does anyone know anything about the story/plot? and do you think it will be any good?


----------



## Adasunshine (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Stardust: neil gaiman*

I read this a while back and my memory of it is hazy (another pregnancy read) but it's a tale set in the land of Faerie and I just remember really loving the book, it's one I'm planning on re-visiting this year, should I get some others read!!!

It should transfer to film rather easily and if done right, very well. Not sure about the casting of De Niro and Pfeiffer though..... Will have to check out the latest news....

This is the review of the book on Amazon…

*Amazon.com*
_Stardust_ is an utterly charming fairy tale in the tradition of _The Princess Bride_ and _The Neverending Story_. Neil Gaiman, creator of the darkly elegant Sandman comics and author of _The Day I Swapped My Dad for Two Goldfish_, tells the story of young Tristran Thorn and his adventures in the land of Faerie. One fateful night, Tristran promises his beloved that he will retrieve a fallen star for her from beyond the Wall that stands between their rural English town (called, appropriately, Wall) and the Faerie realm. No one ever ventures beyond the Wall except to attend an enchanted flea market that is held every nine years (and during which, unbeknownst to him, Tristran was conceived). But Tristran bravely sets out to fetch the fallen star and thus win the hand of his love. His adventures in the magical land will keep you turning pages as fast as you can--he and the star escape evil old witches, deadly clutching trees, goblin press-gangs, and the scheming sons of the dead Lord of Stormhold. The story is by turns thrillingly scary and very funny. You'll love goofy, earnest Tristran and the talking animals, gnomes, magic trees, and other irresistible denizens of Faerie that he encounters in his travels. _Stardust_ is a perfect read-aloud book, a brand-new fairy tale you'll want to share with a kid, or maybe hoard for yourself. (If you read it to kids, watch out for a couple of spicy sex bits and one epithet.) _--Therese Littleton_ _--This text refers to the *Hardcover* edition._

And a link to Neil Gaiman's official website with news on the film...

http://www.neilgaiman.com/journal/

Hope this helps!

xx


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Stardust: neil gaiman*

Stardust is certainly a good book, but not Gaiman's best.


----------



## Culhwch (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Stardust: neil gaiman*

Well, I am of the opinion it is Gaiman's best. Absolutely love this book to death. As for a film... 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486655/

Looks like it is a go. I knew it had been banging around in production hell for awhile, but it looks like it is actually happening. Matthew Vaughn to direct a pretty capable cast, including De Niro, Pfeiffer, Claire Danes, Alfred Molina, Sienna Miller, Vinnie Jones... One to keep an eye on. I pray they do it the justice it deserves.


----------



## dwndrgn (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Stardust: neil gaiman*

You can also check out Neil's journal for updates on the filming:
http://www.neilgaiman.com/journal


----------



## Reality_Check (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Stardust: neil gaiman*

All I know is that they have or are about to do some filming in a farm just outside of my village and that Michelle Pfeiffer,  Robert DeNiro and Peter  O'Toole are going to be there  they have built a big  frame work  of poles presumably for cameras but it has been raining  so I don't think filming has started yet  but they are only doing one days filming. I got all this from the person who owns the farm. 
​​


----------



## Stenevor (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Stardust: neil gaiman*

Just seen this trailer/preview on Youtube - YouTube - Stardust (Movie Trailer-Sort of)  . Have a look quick if you want to see it as it might get removed.


----------



## McMurphy (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Stardust: neil gaiman*

The film has been out on the States side for over a week now, so I was wondering if anyone has had the chance to view it and give us a report.

[place Smilies expression that translates "hope" here]


----------



## Delvo (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Stardust: neil gaiman*

I haven't seen it, but from those I know of who have, every single reaction was that it was wonderful, outstanding, _et cetera_.

Apparently, it has not done well financially. So it's already being used as the perfect example of how screwed up the market and/or the customer base is, that those few rare great movies of this one's caliber don't do well while stupid tripe gets cash by the truckload.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Stardust: neil gaiman*

I saw it and I loved it.

And I think that whoever was in charging of marketing this movie is an idiot (or several idiots). 

The first TV ads I saw made it look awful, and  it was only when I spotted a couple of things that intrigued me in a later ad that I was interested enough to check out the online trailer.  If I had left the room during the second commercial, I'd probably still be convinced this was a movie to be avoided.


----------



## McMurphy (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Stardust: neil gaiman*

To be honest, the marketing and the trailer were the reasons this long time Neil Gaiman fan wasn't sitting down in the front row the day it came out.  The trailer felt rather drab and not at all promising as a representation of the book.

Good news in the end, though.  I may go see it in Santa Barbara this weekend, then.


----------



## Jack (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Stardust: neil gaiman*

Intend to watch it – looking forward to it (Wild horses and all that), YouTube has quite a bit on it trailer-wise.


----------



## pixymiss (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Stardust: neil gaiman*

Looks an interesting film... *adds to list*.. i like Gaiman ..


----------



## ScottSF (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Stardust: neil gaiman*

I was hoping for a gritty witty fantasy flick but it was more of a fairy tale along the lines of Princess Bride.  It was fun and clever.  I enjoyed the brothers competing for the throne the best.  I really liked the idea of treachery without passing moral judgment.  The witches also played well.


----------



## McMurphy (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Stardust: neil gaiman*

I too liked the film adaption.  I had my worries though when I couldn't tell if the film was attempting to be whimsical like the literary source or if just unwittingly cheesy in the opening scenes.  When the screenwriter chose a more straight-forward approach over the funny landing of the star as done in the novel, which was one of my favorite parts, my heart sank.

But I judged the film, far, far, (allow me one more) FAR too early.  From the star's landing on, the film got increasingly more witty, funny, enjoyable, and downright lovable.  Even the glowing of the star's hair, which, at first, may seem a much too easy visual device, was touching and heartbreaking depending on the situation.  For anyone who is a Princess Bride fan, this film is for you.  I realize that the American rating system placed a "PG-13" rating on Stardust, but the film does feel like it is _nearly_ for all ages...just like the book.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Stardust: neil gaiman*

I did a search for reviews of this movie after it had been in theaters about 2 weeks, what I found was about 250 reviews by people who had seen it and almost every single one said that they would be going to see it again and they would purchase the DVD when it comes out. I think its a keeper.


----------



## roddglenn (Jan 11, 2008)

*Stardust*

I couldn't find a thread on this one.

I got to see this last night and after a bit of an awkward start I actually really enjoyed it. At first it seems quite disjointed - like they've had to shoe-horn as much as possible from the book into it to the detriment of the flow of the story. But it settles down and turns into quite an adventure laced with a generous amount of British humour. 

Claire Danes and Charlie Cox play the two main leads - they both give decent enough performances, but the real stars are the amazing ensemble cast around them. Robert De Niro (brilliant!!!), Michelle Pfeiffer, Peter O'Toole, Sir Ian McKellen (narrating), Rupert Everett, Sienna Miller, Mark Strong, Jason Flemyng, David Walliams, Dexter Fletcher AND Ricky Gervais. 

There's one or two nudge-nudge-wink-wink scenes that are wonderfully naughty and are totally Jane Goldman who co-wrote the screenplay. That Jonathan Ross is a lucky guy! 

Overall an 8/10


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 11, 2008)

Now see, I thought De Niro and Gervais in particular fairly reeked of stunt casting. Pfeiffer was spot on, Cox and Strong were, well, strong, but the rest were middling to fair. And Danes was nothing like the Yvaine I pictured in the books. Ah well, different strokes...

Oh, and another thread: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/39705-stardust-the-movie.html


----------



## roddglenn (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for that.  Now, I haven't read the book, so that probably does make a big difference.  I thought De Niro was top in his 'pirate with a difference' role.  Gervais was totally stunt casting, but I still thought he was funny in the role.


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd highly recommend the book, one of my all time faves. And, as these things tend to be, far superior to the film. Still, the film was fun and diverting. I'm figuring I'll appreciate it more on second viewing, when I'm not so conscious of comparing it to the book...


----------

